#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Geology & Exploration >  >  >  Trap Tester Software Badleys

## BigMo

Good Day Guys



I am looking for a fault Seal Analysis Software called "Trap Tester" by Badleys. Could anyone help please?See More: Trap Tester Software Badleys

----------


## humbertogeologia

hey friend, i'm looking for that too... if u get it please help me and send me the link... i will do that if i find it

----------


## pimpme

.....................

----------


## adola_sheemy

> version 6 is out??



pls share it

----------


## humbertogeologia

i dont have any of the versions... please share at least the oldest one...

thank u

----------


## baroes

yes.. i need thats software too..

please share it....

thanks

----------


## hakkanin

plz share it! thx in advance!

----------


## mesozoic

I need too!please share it !

----------


## yeresds

I need it too.

----------


## mesozoic

pelease share it !

----------


## yeresds

Dear i too need it for sgr triangle fault seal evaluation

----------


## expert2010

Dear guys

please share any version of traptester for windows

----------


## expert2010

Dear guys



please share any version of traptester for windowsSee More: Trap Tester Software Badleys

----------


## ammadaliqureshi

i need that too.
please share

----------


## Thanhdcb

Dear all,

Here is traptester installer only
T7=>**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
I thinks Move is better.

brgs

----------


## somix

The traptester in the link us not opening...

----------


## somix

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ik15bwlfz...G9f6jBZca?dl=0
Pls upload again or share another link.
The T7-windows is not opening.
It says break operation.

----------


## somix

Pls share a working link for trap tester any version..
Pls be kind enough to respond to dis post

----------


## Thanhdcb

Re-link
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## risun

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## MWM753753

i cant access this site, could you please help me?

----------

